# Excruciating front foot pain on both outside and inside of fore/mid foot



## AndySRT (Feb 6, 2010)

how long have you had your boots? my 32's caused pain till i had them heat molded to my feet. i have really wide feet and my left foot is wider than my right so my pain was mostly in my left foot.


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't heat molded them yet. Maybe I should..


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Heat mold and a new footbed. I recommend superfeet. It worked miracles for me. I have the orange ones.


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

I tried pulling out the insole and that didnt seem to work.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

+18 is an extreme angle. Try +12 or +9. 

Pulling out your footbeds and getting better ones are two different things. 

Maybe custom footbeds? Go to a real bootfitter?

I don't know who told you what they did about wide boots and toe-boxes, but have you considered they were idiots or full of shit? Have you tried new boots? Different size? I tried boots that were too big for me and they hurt something fierce. I moved down a size and I'm as happy as can be... no pain at all.


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

So... today was pretty good! Here's what I did:

Green superfeet
Bindings 27 front/-6 rear
Had my liners "punched out"? I went to Mountain Wave in Breckenridge and told them what I was dealing with. They basically dremeled the outside of my liner. This allowed my foot to flex the liner some. 

I think the above settings seemed to help tremendously. Although I pretty much rode groomed slopes and didnt have to deal with bumps (where my pain usually comes about).

My feet still hurt...but not to the point where I couldn't ride.

I really wish I had another day


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

your bindings are also a little too big for your boots. i have size 10 boots and cartel M works best. i tried L and it's way too wide for those boots. this may be causing you to strap in way too tight,


----------



## Ants (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats an interesting theory. I wonder if you're right that the bindings are too large.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Ants said:


> Thats an interesting theory. I wonder if you're right that the bindings are too large.


i also wear 32 boots, although they are the lashed model but the concept should be the same. my cartel M fits quite snug. when i put my boot on a cartel L there's like an extra half inch (or a little less) of space on both sides of the boot. that is just way too large and your boots will move under the straps, which might make you unknowingly strap in too tight.


----------

